# I need to know that things will eventually be all right...



## zeroeternal (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd like to hear from someone who has been through a divorce. Granted my situation is most probably peanuts compared to a "true" divorce veteran, I'd still like to know how some people got through it because it looks like I'm going to be going through one quite soon.

Typical, but I am a woman. I bet guys don't leave their woman due to emotional problems. 

But things are going really badly for me (for him, too), and the fights are getting to be too much for me to handle. I am genuinely depressed and lonely, and I feel like I can't reach out to my husband anymore--who used to be my best friend--because I'm afraid of him saying something hurtful to me. We haven't even been married for a year, (no kids) and things are going so badly. I think he'd be so much better off without a sensitive dum-dum like me. I just don't have the strength anymore to forgive so many painful things he said. I don't trust him anymore. 

I don't even have anywhere to go, nor do I have a job (I'm not bilingual, and it is mandatory in all workplaces here, unless you're a telemarketer or work in a factory, which I have tried but freaked out because both situations were way too stressful).

Please, someone give me their experience. Only if they don't mind. I need to know if I can survive this.


----------

